# Davefrombc rocks!



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

A few weeks ago, my laptop got a nasty virus and it's been parked on my desk ever since, dark and silent. My in-progress novels are on that laptop and I felt quite sad about having to wipe the hard drive clean, but I tried everything to get the virus off but nothing worked because the anti-virus programs would be redirected to the scumware (as Dave calls it). So, it's been collecting dust. 

Dave sent me some small files by email and some simple instructions. In less than 5 minutes, I was able to install those files. They did their magic and I was able to run Malwarebytes and other anti-virus scanners. Malwarebytes removed the infected file after about an hour of munching through my files (while I did other stuff). 

Success! My laptop is working again, good as new. Better than new, because my stuff is still on it. And it was virtually no work on my part. Less work than carrying the laptop into a repair shop. And much less work than starting 4 books from scratch again!

Thank you, Dave!


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

That's good to hear! This forum is full of helpful people!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes! If you get that horrible fake anti-virus virus that won't let you run Malwarebytes, then I can forward you the files and instructions that Dave sent me.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

yeah when my computer at work got a virus...we had to take it to a repair shop. the tech said all you need is malwarebytes and microsoft security essentials. i'll run them once a week or two...cuz it takes a few hours to finish. so far, ive been fine. anyways...good to hear everything's all fine now. what kinda books do you write?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, Dave rocks. That's for sure. A valued member & great friend.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

awesome! now you're going to back up all your important data to an external drive once a week right? ;-)


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Bingerz, this particular virus won't let you run Malwarebytes or Security Essentials once you pick it up (which I did without even clicking on anything) and having Malwarebytes and Security Essentials on my computer didn't protect me. When you try to run Malwarebytes, it runs the fake antivirus software instead. And it won't load Malwarebytes off of a CD, either. Annoying. 



bingerz said:


> yeah when my computer at work got a virus...we had to take it to a repair shop. the tech said all you need is malwarebytes and microsoft security essentials. i'll run them once a week or two...cuz it takes a few hours to finish. so far, ive been fine.





Sliver said:


> awesome! now you're going to back up all your important data to an external drive once a week right? ;-)


Yes, good advice. I think I'll back it up to more than one place, because the external drive that it was backed up to was accidentally lost not long before this happened. I think that the virus was just waiting for that moment...


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

yep. they're sneaky like that. little cyber-ninjas....


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

+1 Thank you Dave for all the help!!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Morainy said:


> Yes, good advice. I think I'll back it up to more than one place, because the external drive that it was backed up to was accidentally lost not long before this happened. I think that the virus was just waiting for that moment...


 Is that why you disappeared?

All my important data goes onto a cd. Well worth the bother.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree. dave is a great guy.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

The wave for Dave ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ wooohoooo lol


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks people . Glad I could help. Now I have to buy a bigger hat .


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*Dave is ALWAYS helping me with my computers. I think he needs a new title other then Davefrombc. Maybe like Davejustrocks, Davehelpssomanysooften, Daveisthebest. He has helped me and so many others with computers and so much more. Thanks Dave for being so helpful aways.*


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

OK. We should start a new thread to pick Dave a new rockin screen name. Have everyone vote & then I'll get Shawn to change it:lol:


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Sheesh .. Thanks is enough . Been using this screen name for 14 years now in all forums I belong to


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

for helping so many people i think dave needs a free donator ship . he is awsome helping alot of people in need ,


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Great idea, 

6 month donator on the house for taking time out to help fellow members


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Shawn. I help others when I can. The only real thanks I need is for others to pass on the help when they can .. Eventually it runs full circle .


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice job, Shaun! I've met Dave at a few meetings and at the November auction a couple years back. Gotta say, there's something a little special about that boy - nice to see him being so appreciated.
Take a nice long, deep bow, Dave 
Shelley


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> Gotta say, there's something a little special about that *boy *


Hahaha. Dave, when was the last time someone referred to you as "that boy"???


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Hahaha. Dave, when was the last time someone referred to you as "that boy"???


When you're old like me, Anthony, you can get away with calling Dave "boy"!!!!


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

December, 1918


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> Nice job, Shaun! I've met Dave at a few meetings and at the November auction a couple years back. Gotta say, there's something a little special about that boy - nice to see him being so appreciated.
> Take a nice long, deep bow, Dave
> Shelley


Oh.............that something a little special about that boy...........that would be me..............lol. I am like his Kato.

No seriously he is of the old school gentleman. if it was the days of old he would be a knight in shining armour.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*He even give me sh*t like a real dad. Huffing and puffing at me sometimes. That's why he is my sugar daddy without the sugar. I like the fact that I don't have to do my hair or even put on make up when he comes over. I do still have to get dressed even though my daughter thinks she doesn't. I owe him so many peanut butter cookies. I have even made him a few coffees. And if you know me I don't even do that for my husband. lol*


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*I think my friend is going to be added to the Dave rocks T-shirt club soon.

June 8th, 2011*


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

So what virus did you have? I got this XP Antivirus 2012 malware on my computer and I am having a hard time getting rid of it.

Any advice?


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

There are a bunch of variations of the same one. Called different things. But in all cases it's a FAKE virus program and it's only goal is you to pay for it's services.. which is nothing at all..

Quicktips/todo's :

-Try a system restore, if that does not work in regular mode, try in safe mode
-If you can download and install a program (some can some cant) install http://www.malwarebytes.org/
-Different infections require different procedures, just google the name of the fake program to find more info on it


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

The one I had was a little bit nastier, because it wouldn't let me run Malwarebytes or my virus scanner. Every time I tried to launch Malwarebytes it would redirect to the fake antivirus scanner.

It also didn't let me launch Malwarebytes from a CD, which is what I did the only other time I've had a virus.

Dave sent me a couple of files that I was able to install using a flash drive. They eliminated the redirect command that the fake antivirus scanner was launching, and I was then able to use Malwarebytes to remove the virus. The stupid virus never even tried to sell me anything, but just kept running its annoying scan instead of letting me do stuff.

At the same time that my computer was infected with the fake anti-virus scanner, it was also infected with a rootkit virus that caused some of my Google searches to be redirected to Yellowpages ads. (If I hit 'back' and then clicked on the same link again, I'd get to the right place, though.)

The rootkit virus has been a bit more persistent. I removed it with Hitman Pro 3.5 off of cnet and I thought that it was gone, but yesterday one of my searches was redirected again. Malwarebytes does not pick up rootkit viruses, by the way.

Now, I keep my laptop offline 90% of the time and only go online for a specific reason. I'm not sure how my computer was infected the first time as I don't do very many things online (mostly just aquarium hobby stuff and email plus newspapers) but it seems that these viruses can hit you when you're not looking. I am sure that I didn't fall for one of the fake anti-virus ads or some other scam, but picked it up from a legitimate site or Google images. If a virus can infect my computer, when I'm so careful, it can infect almost anyone! (Well, maybe not DavefromBC)

Now I look at computer viruses as a kind of chronic disease. If you can't win the war against them, then you can at least try to keep them in remission.



Nicklfire said:


> There are a bunch of variations of the same one. Called different things. But in all cases it's a FAKE virus program and it's only goal is you to pay for it's services.. which is nothing at all..
> 
> Quicktips/todo's :
> 
> ...


----------

